

Wal-Mart doesn't have enough bodies to stock the shelves - rubyrescue
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-03-26/customers-flee-wal-mart-empty-shelves-for-target-costco.html

======
johnrgrace
It is small things that start to undue big companies be that mass merchant
retailers or tech companies.

